# Few shots - engagement shoot



## Ty Sheers (Apr 3, 2016)

1.




 

2.



 

3.



 

4.



 

5.



 

6.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 5, 2016)

#1 is really nicely done, I like that one! It would make a nice canvas. I'm afraid the rest aren't striking a cord with me, though.

I like the concept in #3 but I wish there was fill light to illuminate their faces.

#6 has lovely colors, is a beautiful setting, and is overall nicely composed, I just wish there was something different about the pose. Maybe him picking her up? I dunno, something.. Just my taste, though!


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 5, 2016)

LOVE #1. I want a picture like that with my fiance hahah

All the other shots are pretty good, #3 throws me off though, the dark shadow + the slightly off focus subject is just not quite right.... Other than that though I do like the concept of all the shots and if they had even a couple slight adjustments I think they would be stunning!


----------



## waday (Apr 5, 2016)

I like 1 and 6! I like 1 a lot!

I do wish the couple was in focus in 1.

IMO, the rest are too dark, have misplaced focus, or have odd angles.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2016)

#2 - It looks like they are crossing a parking lot holding hands. And it's crooked. 
#3 - This one honestly looks like you mistakenly hit the button and snapped an shot. It's out of focus and his face is completely dark. Not an engagement shot.


----------



## lolsayss (Apr 5, 2016)

#6 is nice! But instead of doing the standing pose, maybe both of them could do different pose like sitting under the tree


----------



## twocolor (Apr 7, 2016)

I guess my biggest critique would be that the only shot where you can see faces is the one with only the girl in focus.  For an engagement session it is important to have some great shots of their faces.  Pull in some emotion in facial expressions and eyes!  You can still do candid and still see faces.  The horse one I don't like at all.  Maybe there is a story to it, but none of the photos elude to that.  It just seems like a picture of a horse.


----------



## Ty Sheers (Apr 9, 2016)

Some awesome feedback !! thanks guys 

There were amazingly other shots given to the clients however


----------



## lolsayss (Apr 9, 2016)

The last 2 pictures are superb! Well done!


----------

